# ياملكة السماء



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ياكنزا يتمنى الكثير للوصول لقدرك 
يامنبعا خاصا هبيني العفة بطهارتك

يارائعة الوصف روحي لم تجد الوصف لك
ياسيدة النقاء بتواضع سألمع تاجك



ياملكة السماء هبيني كرسيا على يسارك
ما أجمل صفاء الروح وما أروع ايمانك 

فلساني يرتجف قبل نطق كل حرف من أسمك
وقلبي سيخطو دربك وعمري فداء لأبنك



ياأمي ويانجمة أضائت حياتي أنا ملكك
قلبي يصرخ لعمري ويقول مريم كم أحبك 








​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جمييييييييييييييييلة بجد وتحففففة
ميرسي كتييييييييير ربنا يباركك حببتي


----------



## angil sky (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اميييييييييييييييييييييين
الرب يبارك حبيببتي جمييييييله
جدااا​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييلة بجد وتحففففة
> ميرسي كتييييييييير ربنا يباركك حببتي


 شرفنى مرورك وحضورك
نورتي ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييييييين​
> الرب يبارك حبيببتي جمييييييله
> جدااا​



 ويبارك حضورك ومرورك 
نورتي ياقمر​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ياملكة السماء هبيني كرسيا على يسارك
ما أجمل صفاء الروح وما أروع ايمانك 

فلساني يرتجف قبل نطق كل حرف من أسمك
وقلبي سيخطو دربك وعمري فداء لأبنك


راااااااااااااااااااااائع وجميل يملمس القلب الرب يعوضك من بين يديه​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*آميــن
شكرا جداا
 جميل جداا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> ياملكة السماء هبيني كرسيا على يسارك
> ما أجمل صفاء الروح وما أروع ايمانك
> 
> فلساني يرتجف قبل نطق كل حرف من أسمك
> ...




الرب يبارك حياتك
 شكرااا  لمرورك​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميــن*​
> *شكرا جداا*
> *جميل جداا*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​




 شكرااا لمرورك الرااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييييل جدا حبيبتى 
ربنا يفرحك ياقمر​​*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> ​جمييييييييييييييييل جدا حبيبتى​​​​</B>​
> *ربنا يفرحك ياقمر*​​


​ 
ميرسي كتير لمرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## prayer heartily (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يا مجمره البخور ويا ايتها العليقه التي حملت بداخلها النار المقدسه ولم تمسسها باذيه ويا ام السمائين ويا من طلبتها مسموعه تعطفي علينا وتضرعي من اجلنا عند ملكنا كلنا


----------



## قبطى حر (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*آمين.....*
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2011)

آمـــــــين ...
ربنا يرعاكم وامنا تحميكم

مشكورين على ردروكم​


----------

